# what kind of breads can rats have?



## ratty988 (Jun 29, 2013)

Just wondering what kinds of breads rats can have.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Rats can have any savoury bread as far as I'm aware. I wouldn't give them Brioche and sweet bread, those would contain too much sugar. My rats like pieces of wholemeal bread, white bread, seeded bread or gluten-free bread. Careful not to overload them on it though, too much could constipate them a bit and I believe it's not very nutritious as a whole.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I would say all breads can be given for a treat. if your wanting to make it a regular thing then multi-grain bread or something similar might be a bit better.

Most people prefer not to give rats bread, unless it's dried/stale bread, since it can swell causing them to choke. Though I've given my boys bread before and never had an issue. Also it's not really a good source of nutrients with most breads as Purple said.


----------



## ratty988 (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, I don't know if I will give it then. I am actually babysitting rats for some of my best friends and I know the rats very well, I knew they gave them bread but now I think about it it's usually stale. I don't want to hurt the rats especially sense they aren't mine so the vet would be just that much harder. I would like to give the rats some "treats" so far I have given them rolled oats and dried bananas which they love. Can rats have corn flakes?


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

My girl loves bread, but I only give her home made bread. I'll cut up pieces into 1 inch squares and give them to her. She prefers them fresh out of the bread machine, but I've also toasted them in the oven for dried crunchies. She only gets it as treats a few times a week.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

As mentioned above, pretty much any bread is safe to consume, but most breads are very soft and can be a choking hazard. It's best to toast the bread first.

Corn flakes (unfrosted) are fine, but only one small flake. Too much processing, sugar, and salt.

Remember to keep treat portions very small, as something like a whole banana chip may seem like a tiny bit to us, it's a lot for a rattie!


----------



## ratty988 (Jun 29, 2013)

Yes the treats will be kept to a limit. I think I will try toasting it tomorrow. For toasting should the bread be a golden brown? Also for the type would rye be a good choice?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Toasting should just be until the majority of the piece is crispy. You don't want that soft, mushy consistency that will compound when they get it in their mouths.

Rye is fine, but any bread is fine, really.


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

All of them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

ratty988 said:


> Yes the treats will be kept to a limit. I think I will try toasting it tomorrow. For toasting should the bread be a golden brown? Also for the type would rye be a good choice?


I like to toast them in the oven, so they're crunchy like croutons. I've even put a light coat of olive oil on them as they bake them. Just play with it until you find a way you like to do it.


----------



## ratty988 (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I was looking for the cheerios in our pantry to give to the rats (they were getting low in their mix) and came across some stale rice chex are these safe for rats?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

As long as it isn't moldy or otherwise spoiled, rather than just stale, it's fine.


----------

